# HELP!!! - Need help dating a GT Aggressor 1.0



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I just picked up this same year GT Aggressor 1.0 and I would like to know what year it is. The picture is not my bike it's just the same paint and decals. Any help would be appreciated!!!

Sleww


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you want to date a GT Aggressor, just ask it out! bring some flowers, take it to a nice restaurant, and be yourself. and per Steven Colbert's advice, wear a bow tie. a BOW tie!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Wasn't there a guy in Europe that got arrested for 'dating' the seat tube of his bicycle?
===================================
My guess is around 1999-2000+/-


----------



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> if you want to date a GT Aggressor, just ask it out! bring some flowers, take it to a nice restaurant, and be yourself. and per Steven Colbert's advice, wear a bow tie. a BOW tie!


Thanks for the advice, i wonder if you noticed the urgency in the letters, H-E-L-P all in caps? LOL


----------



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Wasn't there a guy in Europe that got arrested for 'dating' the seat tube of his bicycle?
> ===================================
> My guess is around 1999-2000+/-


Thx Jeff


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a 2001 model.


----------



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

cobba said:


> It's a 2001 model.


Cobba,

Thanks much!


----------



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

i do appreciate you humor though, and I <3 Staehen Colbert.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Mind that fork if it's a 2001 Judy TT. It's been recalled. Call SRAM and they will still work with you on a replacement. I have one in process right now.


----------



## Sleww (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, I'm checking on that with the bike shop right now. If you ever need sound equipment or lighting let me know. I can find you a good deal anywhere in the country


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. I turned over a 2001 Judy (edit: *Jett *(although the Judy was recalled, too)) TT fork to one of the local bike shops a couple of weeks ago. They called SRAM and sent the shock off for replacement. I haven't heard back, yet. But, I'm in no hurry. Even if they replace it with a Dart 1 it's still better than riding the recalled fork and worrying about the stanchions snapping in half. 

Let us know what your bike shop says. I'm curious if we'll end up with the same replacement fork.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

FYI, I received my replacement fork today and it's a 2010 RockShox Dart 3. Looks like this.


----------

